
If hospitalized with Covid-19 and have no insurance, you'll likely owe $73k - onetimemanytime
https://www.businessinsider.com/coronavirus-covid-19-treatment-testing-costs-2020-3
======
LockAndLol
If only there were a presidential candidate proposing to upend healthcare and
make it affordable for all, and has been doing so for most of their career.
Eh... won't get the votes. Who needs affordable healthcare, right?

~~~
DarkWiiPlayer
The simple model that the other side presents where you get what you pay for
and you only pay for what you need is easier to explain and thus easier to
sell than the concept of forcing everyone to pay with the goal of ultimately
reducing prices for everyone.

